# What Do You Read?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like Dan Brown, Steve Martini, Steve Berry is also a favorite. I think I've read everything Clive Cussler has written until after Plague Ship I didn't like it at all.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

me i am still a sucker for louis lamour and william johnstone.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't have time to read like I used to. At one time, I read historically based novels or actual accounts. Not any more. I normally get 2 or 3 months behind on hunting mags. Quite often I get a week behind on daily newspapers.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I don't have time to read like I used to. At one time, I read historically based novels or actual accounts. Not any more. I normally get 2 or 3 months behind on hunting mags. Quite often I get a week behind on daily newspapers.


 Pretty well the exact same interests, read more when in camp but even then it usually takes 6 months for a book, papers, well can't remember when last I bought one, hard to read one page at a time, especially now with the good weather.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've tried to make a habit of reading every night for te last 15 years or so, sometimes I am so tired I can only read a page or two. It seems as though I fall sound asleep after reading. My wife on the other hand has an electronic reader that she can upload books to without a computer even. I think it has paid for itself at least twice as she reads alot and fast, like 3-4 hundred pages a night. She loves the reader but misses the books themselves.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

I should read more books but I read hunting Mags cover to cover each month. Fur Fish Game , Predator Xtreme, Varmint Hunter, Hand Loader, American Hunter, North American Hunter, Field&Stream, outdoor Life---and Enjoy reading all the post here


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i am like yall .i do read the mags but i spend more time on the computer nowadays reading than in books.sad really now that i think about it.i doubt future kids will ever experience the magic of a book like we did.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I also read magazines, American hunter, Rifle, Handloader, Successful Hunter, and an occasional predator hunter magazine. 
I agree LilBill kids today don't read books much at all. And it is a shame!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Would you consider me a kid? I read just about everything I can get my hands on...

Magazines: Guns & Ammo (first and foremost), American Rifleman, American Hunter (the wife's an NRA member too so I told her what her subscription would be







), Pedersen's Hunting, AND Predator Xtreme, AND some Shooting Times when I can get my hands on them...

Books: Have you guys seen Stephen Hunter much? The dude is a genius, knows guns AND ballistics, performance, etc. He's the mind behind the Mark Wahlberg "Shooter" movie. Was originally inspired by his book, "Point of Impact." There's a whole series around the same character, Bob Lee Swagger. Guarantee you won't be disappointed, they're about 500 to 600 pages a pop. I've made it through both Point of Impact and Black Light. Was so pumped when I found out our library has the full set of Stephen Hunter books.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've never read him, but thanks for the tip ebbs I'll check him out. I don't think you're a kid at all definitly a little younger than a few of us, but to me your vocabulary tells me you are a reader.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Predator Extreme
Garden and Gun
Texas Fish and Game
TPWD Magazine
Backwoodsman
Countryside
Texas Fur Trails
Fur Fish & Game

These are a few of my favorites. I like to read articles by Kendal Hemphil and other outdoor writers. Now that I have U Verse tv with Predator Quest, Predator Nation, Predator Pursuit and all the other shows I don't seem to have much time left.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 28, 2010)

I also spend a great deal of time reading things online. I’m constantly perusing blogs, forums, website postings, news sites – you name it, and I likely read it if it’s online. Even though it’s something I’m reading on a computer screen, that doesn’t mean it doesn’t deserve my full attention.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree Patrick, but that should hold true for about anything you are doing, I have found that the net holds a lot of varied opinions on a variety of subjects, alot of which are not mainstream but cause you to think of things in different terms or from different points of view.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I read a ton on the net but also spend some time reading how to books. In the last two months I have bought, read and resold about 10 books on boat building and a couple on using hand and power wood working tools. If you like to read ebay and half.com or both a good place to pick up books for a reasonable price and then resell them after you have read them. ET


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Whatever my parents ship me from the states. Have a good number of varmint hunter magazines, and would like to find more predator xtreme magazines. Also looking forward to the bullpup issue of guns & ammo


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Dean Koontz, Spy thrillers, Newspapers Daily and of course Hunting Magazines!!


----------

